# Larry Spit on Me



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Guys has your Tiel ever spit on you? I let Larry visit with the Budgies in my room and then When I put him back in the living room he was yelling very angry like. So I put him/cage back in my room with the budgies and he instantly quieted down again. So all weekend I let him stay in the room and he seemed to be enjoying hanging out with them. I had to watch them to make sure they were playing nice and they seemed to be having a blast. Now I went into my room and was talking to Yoshi who was hanging out on larry open cage door. And Larry Spit on me! Is this a sign of sickness or is he being mad or do they do this on occasion? Im worried as heck now. I hope its normal.

Tried Search and most the articles were about Split not spit. Please help if you have experienced or know about this.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it a hiss?
i haven't herd a tiel spit before


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah he hissed at me and then spit on me right in the face. Im baffled and a little hurt to be honest. Im hoping maybe hes just mad and wants to be back in the living room or something will test as soon as Yoshi gets out of his cage.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I found this http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/do-cockatiels-spit-when-they-are-angry.html but im sure its because of the hissing


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link I read the article but now Im getting a little concerened I dont think he did it cause he was mad. I have him in the Living Room on his playstand. And he sneezed a few times. With that being said here's the situation I didnt know air filters are supposed to be replaced often and I have lived here 3 years and the AC filters are clogged with dirt I cleaned the air filters out today and the apt complex should send someone by hopefully this week to replace them. Would lots of dust in the air cause sneezing in birds like humans? Sound like a dumb question even to me but I have no idea if they sneeze because of irritants like humans do.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yes even their own dust can cause sneezing too lol


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh Thanks so much for the reply. Mystery solved lol. Ive just never had a bird sneeze before kind of alarming.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Larry spit on you? Lol!


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes  LOL


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Fikkie sits on my shoulder and sneezes all over the side of my face. Its gross. I have had budgies for years and never had on spit on me. Frikkie spits on me all the time. LOL. Maybe its a cockatiel thing. 

He doesn't have an infection, he is just snotty.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Puppydog. Sometimes when Sunny is sitting on my shoulder, she sneezes and sprays my face with her snot. It's yucky but Sunny is all like "you should be honoured I sneezed on you" or something and doesn't think there's anything wrong about it.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys he didnt do it after that just a quick update. Yeah I have budgies and never saw them spit/sneeze so it was scary. Just glad my buddy isnt mad at me  Although Im sure hes furious at daisy but I'm gonna make a new thread for that.


----------

